# Johnson Creek



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone fish Johnson Creek? I live in Canton ( I used to live in Northville) and I am trying to find some holes to fish the little stream for trout.

Do you have any good places for me to try?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a note guys, don't give out specific holes on open forums. A pm is probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I know this well.You get into the river and go down about 100 yds to 500 yrds or so.Your going to see a log jam.Pass that and go to the EW side of river.Just pass that is a huge downed Oak.Fish just to the NS side of that.Great Fishing at that HOLE  Mich


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

I put a good access site in your PM box. Don't expect too much. Johnson is a tiny creek, teetering on disaster from local development. This being said, the holdover browns in the creek can get decently big; the biggest I've seen about 17 inches. Leave the Flyrod at home, you won't find room to cast. Artificial only, so load up an ultralight with tiny spoons and spinners. Johnson Creek is more of a Wayne County treasure than a world class fishery. There is a group dedicated to saving the creek, and the artisian springs that feed it.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Michigander1 said:


> I know this well.You get into the river and go down about 100 yds to 500 yrds or so.Your going to see a log jam.Pass that and go to the EW side of river.Just pass that is a huge downed Oak.Fish just to the NS side of that.Great Fishing at that HOLE  Mich



Wouldn't it be wonderful if everyone answered your questions that way?

There should be a rule....if you have nothing useful to say.....say nothing


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the PM Globalgills!


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad to help, let me know how it turns out. It's a toss up for February, but so far the Huron's only given up one steelie, and I'm sick of freezing


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

tommytubular said:


> There should be a rule....if you have nothing useful to say.....say nothing


----------



## Rick Elsey (Feb 5, 2007)

This is my frist post. I live in Livonia and I'm looking for some creeks to fish. I fish the Det. river for walleye. I hand line and jig. 
If some one wants to show me some spots I would be glad to take them to the river for walleyes this spring.


----------



## Rick Elsey (Feb 5, 2007)

If you want to go some time let me know.


----------



## RiverNut (Oct 9, 2001)

Michigander1 said:


> I know this well.You get into the river and go down about 100 yds to 500 yrds or so.Your going to see a log jam.Pass that and go to the EW side of river.Just pass that is a huge downed Oak.Fish just to the NS side of that.Great Fishing at that HOLE  Mich


are you foolin us or somthin?


----------



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Globalgills said:


> I put a good access site in your PM box. Don't expect too much. Johnson is a tiny creek, teetering on disaster from local development. This being said, the holdover browns in the creek can get decently big; the biggest I've seen about 17 inches. Leave the Flyrod at home, you won't find room to cast. Artificial only, so load up an ultralight with tiny spoons and spinners. Johnson Creek is more of a Wayne County treasure than a world class fishery. There is a group dedicated to saving the creek, and the artisian springs that feed it.


The Johnson Creek Protection Group website:
http://www.jcpg.org/

Also, while development is having an effect on the creek, the developers are spending ALOT of money to try and make the damage less, and maybe even helping the Creek. Here is a post that I posted a few months ago regarding that: 

While there is alot of development along this stream at the Western edge of Wayne County, I can assure you that there is NOT "a total disregard for everything except huge houses" in this area. I work in the environmental department for one of the local governments and am in charge of the Northville/Plymouth area, including the entire creek. My boss holds a position on the Johnson Creek Protection Group, and we go through every plan for development along the creek with a fine tooth comb. The developers out there - Pulte (Arcadia Ridge) and Grand Sakwa (Northville Ridge) have spent millions of extra dollars in order to implement certain items on their plans in order to protect the creek. For instance, Pulte installed a deep-water draw detention pond in Arcadia Ridge in order that deep, cold water is discharged into the creek rather than warm water which is typical of a detention pond. While it might not sound like much, this added feature costs hundreds of thousands of dollars to implement.
I agree that it would've been best to not have any development out there at all (especially since I used to hunt deer out there - and there are HUGE deer in the area), I can't legally stand in the way of development, so we do our best to make sure that the developers go through extra measures to keep the creek clean and healthy. FYI - there is a major auto supplier that is thinking about building a huge production facility in the huge field south of 5 mile, east of Napier in Plymouth Township, right along the creek. The measures my department is forcing them to undertake is almost enough to make them pull out of the project. It's not making Plym. Twp happy as they want the revenue, but we need to protect the Creek and will do everything in our power to do so.
Also, over the last month or two, Pulte has funded a project in cooperation with the DNR and DEQ to improve trout habitat in the stretch of the creek between Ridge and 6 mile rd. They hired a consultant to install several cross vanes and lunker boxes in that stretch. Cross vanes are V-shaped large rock (1'-2' diameter) formations installed in the river that channels the water to the center, and then over the formation creating a large, deep (5') pools behind it. They install single cross vanes at bends for the same purpose. These will eventually make the stream narrower, and deeper thus improving habitat. The lunker boxes are structures made of large timber that are set right at the base of the bank at an outside bend. They put large rocks and dirt on top of it and establish vegetation and it creates an overhanging bank habitat that promotes great habitat and spawning areas.
Again, these are all paid for by Pulte at the insistance of Johnson Creek Protection Group, my office, DEQ and DNR as part of Pultes permit. So, while there is alot of development in the area, the creek is actually being improved, IMO.
Furthermore, while the Johnson Creek is tiny, it is stocked every spring by the DNR. Here are some pics from last years stocking. They stock at the 5 mile road bridge and the six mile road bridge. I'm not sure how many they put in though.


----------



## Globalgills (Mar 6, 2006)

There you have it, straight from the source. Thanks for the info DT, and the link. Perhaps the new development could actually help the little creek. I fish that creek alot during the Fall, and spend some time pulling out debris every time. Past October I pulled out a 55 gallon drum north of Seven Mile, and there's one more drum along that same stretch. Every spring the drain water turned it into soup that was becoming toxic enough to kill fish in mass.
I'm glad you guys are getting involved in the preservation project, the TLC is really helping. If all developers were concerned sportsmen, we may never have had this problem to begin with.
Fishermen should contact the JCPG, I'm sure they'd like to know how it's working.


----------



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Globalgills said:


> Fishermen should contact the JCPG, I'm sure they'd like to know how it's working.


This is a great way to get involved in protecting the creek as well. Plus, you'll probably learn the best fishing spots!


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahhh, maybe I shall try the stocking spot? I know exactly where that is...


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

Its prolly froze over now.


----------

